# Herpstat 2 help



## Midwestmonster (Jun 29, 2012)

I was hoping somebody could help me since spyder electronics doesn't have phone number and doesn't respond back on emails.

I recently purchased a herpstat 2 and have the temp set for 100.0. The problem is if the temp hits 100.1 it shuts the bulb off which I know its supposed to do. What happens sometimes is constant flickering on and off over .1 degree. How can i fix this? I even tried the output cooling menu which has a temperature swing option and set it to 3.0 degrees. Problem is the heat lamp just stays off I'm very frustrated and hope somebody could help. Thanks.


----------

